
IBM and Pivotal Advance Development for Spring Community - jcasman
https://www.ibm.com/blogs/bluemix/2017/12/ibm-pivotal-advance-development-spring-community/
======
cloudster314
I found this link for installation.
[https://openliberty.io/news/2017/11/29/liberty-spring-
boot.h...](https://openliberty.io/news/2017/11/29/liberty-spring-boot.html)

Have you tried it?

------
mcasman
The original post is right, there are a tremendous amount of choices. It is in
fact both exciting and overwhelming. Given the myriad of perhaps more indie
platforms, I do find some comfort in the idea of IBM being involved with this
one.

~~~
cloudster314
Do you use Maven or Gradle?

